# Upper and Lower Ball Joint Help!



## 63554 (Jan 5, 2007)

Ok heres the deal. I got a 96 HB 2WD... both sides upper ball joints are gone... so i'm replacing them. FSM calls for some crazy removal tool but haynes has an alternative tool using a long bolt, nut, washer and a socket. I have everything apart and ready to go... just can't get this dang ball joint OUT. I tried the haynes fabricated tool no good... I tried a pickle fork no good I tried banging on it, smashing it, asking it, begging it.... can't get this thing off... Do I need a press? or what's the deal with this thing.. any help?!

Thanks in advance!
adrien


----------



## 63554 (Jan 5, 2007)

Well for anyone with the same problem after a few hours of pure rage I got the upper off. Basically I just took my picklefork got it started w/ a 5lb hammer and then got my sledge hammer and smashed it until the mechanical weld broke. For the lower ball joint I had to use a pneumatic impact wrench on the lower ball joint bolt and used the picklefork to pop it out as well. I will finish up on the passenger side tomorrow! Better have it running before work on Monday! Good luck to anyone whose doing this! Have all the tools you need handy!


----------



## adams'95hb (Sep 24, 2008)

*LoWeR BaLl JoInTs*

I have a 95HB and my LBJs are bad. I'm going to replace them tomorrow with the help of the guys at the base hobby shop, but anyway. What's a pretty good brand? I have over 107k on my stock one w/ 2" drop in front. I know that there are lots out there other than OEM, or would OEM be just as good? 

thanks,
Tony


----------



## 63554 (Jan 5, 2007)

I dropped in MOOGs.. alittle pricey but its not something you want to have to worry about. Plus they're LLT warranty if anything goes wrong again. But you will most def need an impact wrench and a good mechanic socket set... i think the bolt sizes were upper 22mm and lower 27mm... anyways let me know if you run into any problems... (I ran into every problem doing it so i'm sure i can help you out  )


----------



## adams'95hb (Sep 24, 2008)

I've got some minor vibration going on. I'm learning to do things on my own, but when you have three or four people that tell you different things, how do you know what is really going on just short of replacing parts that really need not be replaced? 

So.....I've changed my shocks, which they were shot, rotated tires, got an alignment, greased my ball joints...because my hobby shop told me they were not bad after another shop told me that they were...and even raised the truck up an inch to see if that would smooth out the ride...but I'm still getting vibration. 

How do you know if your ball joints, tie rod ends, idler arm.....and so forth is going bad? Steering, I don't think is a problem. actually it is a lot tighter after the alignment.

today or tomorrow is brake day. maybe something is going on there. it's time for them to be changed anyway.

any ideas?

thank
Tony


----------



## lumbee (Mar 20, 2005)

...hey adam, give us more info on the vibration. Hi speed/Low speed? High/Low RPMs?


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

lumbee said:


> ...hey adam, give us more info on the vibration. Hi speed/Low speed? High/Low RPMs?


x2, vibrations can be caused by many things it helps to narrow it down. i.e. do you feel it in the steering wheel, in the seat, the ass end of the vehicle, when you accel or brake. What base are you at?


----------



## adams'95hb (Sep 24, 2008)

the vibration is at low speed and low rpm and the same minor vibration at high speed and rpms, so basically constant (sometimes). i've changed my shocks like i said, but sometimes it feels like my wheels. since i havn't done my brakes in awhile could that be the problem? it does pull to one side though.

i know that it's hard to figure out a problem just by what i'm saying, but i appreciate all of the assistance. 

tony


----------



## adams'95hb (Sep 24, 2008)

it's pretty much in the steering. the rear sometimes when cornering, but i have yet to replace the shocks in back. i've retired, but i go to NAVSTA, San Diego on 32nd Street in San Diego, CA


----------



## lumbee (Mar 20, 2005)

...only reason I'm asking cuz I had a simular problem and it ended up being the transmission. See if you can link it to any particular gears...


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

do you have a 2 piece driveshaft? could be the center support bearing. didn't know 32nd st. base had a hobby shop.

brakes you will only feel vibration when applied.


----------

